# γελωτοποιός του βασιλιά = king’s fool, court jester, court fool



## nickel (Jan 12, 2010)

Τη φράση μού την ενέπνευσε ο τρόπος που σχολιάζει κάποιος την πολιτική επικαιρότητα, με χιούμορ συχνά ευθύβολο, με βέλη δηλητηριώδη που βάλλει επί αδίκους, αλλά ενίοτε και επί δικαίους, με απόλυτη ασέβεια προς τους πάντες και τα πάντα, ακριβώς όπως ταιριάζει στην πολιτική σάτιρα, αλλά εν τέλει περισσότερο σε «γελωτοποιό του βασιλιά», που κοροϊδεύει τους πάντες εκτός από τον βασιλιά ή το αφεντικό του (ή την εφημερίδα στην οποία γράφει ή την παράταξη στην οποία πρόσκειται). Ωστόσο, έκανα λάθος.
In ancient times courts employed fools and by the Middle Ages the jester was a familiar figure. In Renaissance times, aristocratic households in Britain employed licensed fools or jesters, who sometimes dressed as other servants were dressed, but generally wore a motley (i.e. parti-coloured) coat, hood with ass's ears or a red-flannel coxcomb and bells. Regarded as pets or mascots, they served not simply to amuse but to criticise their master or mistress and their guests. Queen Elizabeth (reigned 1558-1603) is said to have rebuked one of her fools for being insufficiently severe with her. Excessive behaviour, however, could lead to a fool being whipped, as Lear threatens to whip his fool. ("Notes on the Fool". Royal Shakespeare Company)​Όπως βλέπετε, ο γελωτοποιός είχε το ελεύθερο να κοροϊδεύει και τα αφεντικά του. Είτε λόγω μωρίας είτε με ειδική άδεια:
One may conceptualize fools in two camps: those of the *natural fool* type and those of the *licensed fool* type. Whereas the natural fool was seen as innately nit-witted, moronic, or mad, the licensed fool was given leeway by permission of the court. In other words, both were excused, to some extent, for their behavior, the first because he "couldn't help it," and the second by decree.​
Αλλά περισσότερα στη Wikipedia.

Εγώ έκανα τη σημείωση επειδή τα ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά δεν έχουν τις συγκεκριμένες συμφράσεις για *τον γελωτοποιό του βασιλιά *και *της βασιλικής αυλής* (*court jester, court fool, king’s fool, king’s jester*) και καθόλου τον *fool*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2010)

Στα γαλλικά πάλι, ο γελωτοποιός του βασιλιά είναι ο *fou du roi*, και από εκεί πήραμε τον *τρελό* στο σκάκι, δηλαδή το κομμάτι που σήμερα πια λέγεται επίσημα και συνήθως *αξιωματικός*, αλλά καμιά φορά ακούγεται ακόμη και στα γαλλικά: *φου*.

Το πώς βαφτίστηκε _fou_ το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι, το περιγράφει στο ιστολόγιό του, στο άρθρο Φίλντισι, ιστορία μιας λέξης, ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος (διαβάστε το ολόκληρο, εκεί :)):
...Θα μου πείτε, υπάρχει ελέφαντας στο σκάκι; [...] Και ποιο τάχα κομμάτι να είναι ο διάδοχος του αραβοπέρσικου[...] αλ-φιλ; [...] είναι ο αξιωματικός, ο φου, ο τρελός, κομμάτι κομψό και ελαφρό. [...] Η λέξη πέρασε στην Ευρώπη με το άρθρο κολλημένο ως al-fil, από όπου και το σημερινό ισπανικό alfil. Όμως στην Ευρώπη δεν υπήρχαν ελέφαντες, κι έτσι οι Ευρωπαίοι προσπαθούσαν, με λαϊκή ετυμολογία, να ερμηνεύσουν αυτό το περίεργο alfil, έτσι [...] οι Γάλλοι το συσχέτισαν με το fol, fou, που σημαίνει τρελός αλλά και γελωτοποιός· κι έτσι βάφτισαν fou αυτό το περίεργο κομμάτι που βρισκόταν πλάι στο βασιλιά και κινιόταν περίεργα. Η ονομασία πέρασε και στα ρουμάνικα και στα ελληνικά, όπου στα χρόνια τα δικά μου τον έλεγαν τρελό και φου τον «αξιωματικό». [...]​Ενδιαφέρον έχει και ότι η ονομασία του συγκεκριμένου σκακιστικού κομματιού παρουσιάζει τις μεγαλύτερες διαφορές από γλώσσα σε γλώσσα. Πέρα από τα γαλλικά, στα αγγλικά, π.χ. καθιερώθηκε ως επίσκοπος (bishop) και στα γερμανικά, ως δρομέας (Läufer). Ενδιαφέρουσα και η διαφορετική τυποποίηση στην απεικόνισή του τον 19ο αιώνα από χώρα σε χώρα:







Η παραπάνω εικόνα, με το χαρακτηριστικό γαλλικό αξιωματικό-γελωτοποιό του σκακιού, είναι από τα ψηφιακά νεοζηλανδικά αρχεία και δημοσιεύτηκε στη μηνιαία εφημερίδα και λογοτεχνική επιθεώρηση Typo (_Volume 2, Issue 24, 29 December 1888)_.


----------

